# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ولاية الأخ على أخته اليتيمة كيف تكون ؟

## الأمل الراحل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
في عرفنا - لا اقول الكل - أن ولاية الأخ على أخواته اليتيمات وإن كانت الأم موجودة ، وكأنها استعباد وتدخل في خصوصياتهن حتى وإن كن أكبر منه .
فاليتيمة لا يحق لها أن تلتحق بجامعة أو معهد أو تسافر مع محرم لها مع بقية اخواتها المتزوجات إلا بموافقة أخيها ، ومعلوم أن هناك من الإخوة من يرفض لمجرد الرفض وفرض رأيه بغض النظر عن مدى أحقيته في ذلك .
لا يُسمح لها بالاستقلالية ولا التصرف في مالها بحرية .
هل هذا من الولاية في شيء ؟
أليست الولاية في النكاح فقط ؟
لماذا تعامل المرأة وكأنها سفيهة ، وكأن الأصل فيها الطيش والانحراف ؟
لماذا تُحرم من احترام اخوتها الذكور لها لكونها أنثى ؟ وكأن المستحق للاحترام هو الذكر فقط . ( اقصد احترام رغبتها في أي شيء تتمناه وتريده ) .
ثم ما الإجراء المناسب لوقف تسلط الذكور على أخواتهم اليتيمات ؟
وما حدود ولاية الأخ على أخواته اليتيمات أو حتى بوجود أب لا يملك من أمره شيئا ولا يُعتمد عليه في ولاية ولا قوامة ؟

----------


## جمانة انس

كثير مما تضمنه المقال ظلم صريح
وبعضه تعسف في استعمال القوامة 
وهي مشكلة عامة
وظلم المرأة في كل مكان 
وظلمها في الميراث وفي مالها الخاص موجود حتى بين كثير 
من ادعياء العلم او التدين
لان المال معيار  مهم من معاييرالتقوى
وتبقى النظرة الجاهلية والتعامل الجاهلي للمرأة 
من اخر ما تتحرر منه كثير من النفوس
-------------
والحل
تذكير الا نسان بيوم يرجع فيه الله
وبيان ان العدل والصواب
في ضوابط الشريعة
--
واستعمال الحكمة وتدخل كبار الاسرة للتو ضيح
او حتى من صاحبة العلاقة
لكن 
بحكمة و رفق
والدعاء ان يلهم الر شد 
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
ففي القلب غصص كثيرة من مثل هذه الحالات واشد
والسبب غياب التقوى الحقيقية
===========
ولعل بعض اهل العلم بتكرمون ببيان التفصيل الشرعي للسؤال
وما لديهم من اقتراحات مناسبة
فهذه مشكلة عامة بصور متنوعة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لك أيتها النبيلة على إضافتك .. 
وننتظر مشاركة طلاب العلم .
فالذكور تسلطوا على الأيامى بغير حق ، فلم يكن إنشاء جمعية حقوق الإنسان في بلادنا عبثا !

----------


## شذى الجنوب

نحن بحاجة لمشاركة الإخوة طلاب العلم، وابداء رأيهم ونصحهم للمرأة من حيث الرضى بالولاية، وللرجل الذي لا يحسن استخدام ولايته، ويظنها نوع من القهر للمرأة واظهار الرجولة لمن عنده نقص في هذا الأمر.

----------


## زبيدة 5

الفاضلة الأمل الراحل 
نحن هنا في هذا المنتدى سنسأل ونسأل ونلح في السؤال والتأمل والبحث والتأرجح بين الخطأ والصواب مستعينات بالله عز وجل ، وهذا عمل محمود في شريعتنا وهناك مثل يقول : من لا يعمل لا يخطئ ومن لا يسأل لا يصل .
أظن أن المرأة المشرقية تعاني في هذا المضمار أكثر من أختها في المغرب التي تفلتت في بعض الأحيان وتجاوزت حدود الحرية وقام المحارم باستقالات جماعية ، وكلاهما معاناة وجب على العلماء توضيح رأي الشرع فيها باعتدال وحكمة ونحن بالانتظار .

وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## جمانة انس

البحث والسؤال والهدف من هذا المو ضوع 
هو معرفة الصواب الذي ير ضي الله تعالى
في ولاية الاخ على اخواته 
او اي رجل على النسوة
والاسلوب الحكيم لايصاله لمن يهمه الا مر
والطريقة المثلى لتقو يم الخلل
---
فلاحرج 
بل هو خير كله
خير للاخ قبل الا خوات
لانه سيأخذ بيد الجميع 
الاخ و الا خوات 
الى رضوان الله
وما اعظمها من غاية
خير من ظلم يعقبه مسؤولية يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون
ان لم تتم المسامحة
والاهتمام بمثل هذه الا مور
 سيصلح الاخطاء بحكمة وسينقذ من الظلم الى الر حمة
فنرجو من
 اهل الفقه الحكماء
اهل النضج والخبرة في الحياة
وفي مثل هذه الحالات
تقديم ما يفتح الله به عليهم 
وسيستفيد من هذا الكثيرون باذن الله
وجزى الله الجميع الخير

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> .....فالذكور تسلطوا على الأيامى بغير حق ، فلم يكن إنشاء جمعية حقوق الإنسان في بلادنا عبثا !


 إنشاء جمعية حقوق الإنسان في بلادكم كان الغرض منه معاندة أحكام الشرع .
وأنظمة بلاد الحرمين أخذت بسد الذرائع للاحتياط ومنعاً لانفلات بعض النساء العلمانياتوالمس  تغفلات من اللبراليين وأشباههم .

----------


## جمانة انس

> إنشاء جمعية حقوق الإنسان في بلادكم كان الغرض منه معاندة أحكام الشرع .
> وأنظمة بلاد الحرمين أخذت بسد الذرائع للاحتياط ومنعاً لانفلات بعض النساء العلمانياتوالمس  تغفلات من اللبراليين وأشباههم .


لو تكرمت ببيان تفصيل ما اخذت به بلا د الحرمين المباركة
وكيف عالجت امثال المشكلة التي اشار اليها المو ضوع
حيث انها مشكلة دقيقة وحساسة
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## جمانة انس

نرجو من الباحث الفاضل مصطفى المصري 
ومن كل من له اهتمام او خبرة او نظرة ان يسهم ولو بنصيحة
في هذا المو ضوع الا جتماعي الشرعي المهم
وبارك الله في الجميع
قراء و مشاركين

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> إنشاء جمعية حقوق الإنسان في بلادكم كان الغرض منه معاندة أحكام الشرع .
> وأنظمة بلاد الحرمين أخذت بسد الذرائع للاحتياط ومنعاً لانفلات بعض النساء العلمانياتوالمس  تغفلات من اللبراليين وأشباههم .


ممكن تتحفنا بإنجازات بلاد الحرمين في حفظ حقوق المرأة ؟
نحن بانتظارك أخي الكريم ، وبانتظار طلبة العلم ليبينوا حقوق اليتمية وحدود ولاية الأخ عليها ! يا ترى هل يستطيعون !

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لا زلنا ننتظر .. !

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

اخواتى الكريمات

انظرن هذا الرابط متفضلات لا مأمورات

حفظكن الله يااخواتى


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=37701

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أهلا بكم
الرابط لا يعمل أخ الكريم ..,
ممكن تعيد نسخه .

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> أهلا بكم
> الرابط لا يعمل أخ الكريم ..,
> ممكن تعيد نسخه .


الرابط ما فيه بأس. اكتبي في غوغل:
" مذاهب العلماء في الولاية على القاصر " يظهر لك هذا:
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=37701

----------

